# Which Subwoofer to Buy



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello,

I need some assistance with my subwoofer purchase. :scratch:

My HT room size will be 23' 3" length and 15' 5" width and 9' ceiling with Polk in wall speakers 4) LC265I 2) LCI-RTS100 1)LCI-RTS-C. All the speakers will be inside the walls or ceiling mounted inside their Custom Built Performance Enclosures (made by Polk). Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR876, Projector: Panasonic AE4000U

I have been looking at the following two models from SVS: PB12-NSD DSP - $699.00 and PB10-NSD - 499.00

Question - Is the PB12-NSD DSP worth the extra 200.00 dollars or will the PB10-NSD do a good job for the size room I have. I am also not sure where the final location of the subwoofer will be - it may end up in a custom cabinet near the screen - not sure at this point...

Any comments or recommendations are greatly appreciated. Thanks, Dean


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Dean, nice system you have there :T 

Reference to the subs from SVS both will offer clean bass as SVS usually does but the PB12 will leave you with more headroom to play with and pressurise the room more easily, IMO I would go for the best sub you can afford as for movies and multichannel music will be far more enjoyable knowing you have plenty of bass when you want it


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

no in wall sub to match everything else?


----------



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

I really never thought about an in wall subwoofer. :doh: Does anyone have any experience with this type of subwoofer and their performance level. Thanks, Dean


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry I have never had one, I just saw that Polk also made them


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

In wall sub woofers are becoming more common lately with the likes of Velodyne and JL Audio also making them, I doubt you would get the same depth or high SPL down low but seeing as I have never heard one I am making assumptions on there performance, I would think you would also be paying a higher premium for that type of solution.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

DeanHT said:


> I am also not sure where the final location of the subwoofer will be - it may end up in a custom cabinet near the screen - not sure at this point...


Do you currently have a sub???... probably you can find the best place right now and considere it to purchase your new sub :huh:

Just do the crawling test (place sub where your sweet spot will be), then crawl around the room to find where the sub sounds better, there's where the sub will be placed.

Good luck :T

I also agree to get the biggest sub you can afford, if the NSD 12 is no problem... I'll say go for it.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I personnally would not do an inwall sub, even the more expensive ones that include back boxes are probly not up to par with a boxed sub. Just assumptions on my part being that i have not heard one but from my experiance with inwall speakers is what leads me to that assumption.:T


----------



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I currently do not have a subwoofer so, I am open to all opinions. I never even thought about an in wall subwoofer before, but that may be the way to go for me as the better half insisted on the in wall speakers. I will do some more research and if I go with the in wall approach, I will post plenty of pictures and give my opinion of its performance.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

DeanHT said:


> Thanks for the replies. I currently do not have a subwoofer so, I am open to all opinions. I never even thought about an in wall subwoofer before, but that may be the way to go for me as the better half insisted on the in wall speakers. I will do some more research and if I go with the in wall approach, I will post plenty of pictures and give my opinion of its performance.


It will be Interesting to know your thoughts if you did go with an in wall sub woofer solution, and lots of pics too please :bigsmile:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Just thinking out loud here, wouldn't an in-wall sub be more difficult to incorporate into an HT since you don't have the ability to move it around to find proper placement?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Ares said:


> Just thinking out loud here, wouldn't an in-wall sub be more difficult to incorporate into an HT since you don't have the ability to move it around to find proper placement?


Yes, I would think so Tony so you would need either a pro Installer to do it (more $$$) or a good knowledge and software to show you the best location for it to be installed.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks John, so then what would be the benefit of in-wall speakers and a sub aside from WAF? It seems to me that going the in-wall route for speakers and sub would cost more than their freestanding counterparts once you factor in the cost of an pro installer and most likely his work will probably cost almost the same as the sub itself.

Dean IMHO I would get the PB12-NSD and if the WAF is an issue have her take a look at the PC12 model from SVS.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Ares said:


> Dean IMHO I would get the PB12-NSD and if the WAF is an issue have her take a look at the PC12 model from SVS.


I agree with that Tony :bigsmile:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

An In wall sub is also called an Infinite baffle sub and you'd normally put them in the ceiling. They get incredible SPL and if you are up to the project you'd be amazed at what they can do.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Blimey we have gone from PB10/12 to IB subs, an IB sub usually means multiple subs with no need for enclosures so can be mounted anywhere and not just ceilings but walls too, plus you have to have a very considerate wife/partner :whistling:


----------



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

I looked at the Polk CSW155 - here is a a quote from the Polk website "The CSW155 is for everyone who covets uncompromising bass performance in a nearly invisible package. The CSW155’s single 10-inch diameter driver is the shallowest ever engineered by Polk, ensuring the CSW155 fits easily in a wall. This is really big bass that’s created with free-standing subwoofer performance and ultra-reliability in mind. The CSW155 stands 60 inches tall but fits comfortably between standard 16-inch on-center studs."

The subwoofer also requires a separate amplifier - here is a quote from Polk website "The CSW155 is powered by an external 500-Watt Class D amplifier, the SWA500 (sold separately). The bottom line is high power and cool, reliable operation, with precise definition and low distortion. The SWA500 is supplied with a SPEX Card that plugs into the SWA500 to pre-program equalization, infrasonic filter characteristics and power output of the amplifier to optimize its performance for the CSW155. Each SWA500 can power up to two CSW155s. The numbers don’t lie. The CSW155 delivers more deep and ultra deep bass than many free-standing models!"

Cost - In wall Subwoofer Model number CSW155 - from a Polk authorized dealer - 799.00 and Amplifier model number SWA500 - from an authrorized dealer - 499.00 = Total cost 1,298.00 - :yikes:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

That is a lot of money Dean compared to your initial choices :rolleyesno: I would stick with a normal design ie PB12 which will give you great performance and is a lot cheaper.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree with John on the performance to price ratio, for almost the same amount of money you would spend on the Polk in-wall you could get the SVS PC-12 Plus. I would suggest to stick with the PB12-NSD since it's almost half of that.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Plus, on top of what John and Tony stated unless your allready in the remodle phase of your room you would have to cut out drywall to put the "Back box" in and then repatch it. Alot of time and alot more money. I would stick with a prebuilt amplified sub, plus you can take it with you should you ever move or change rooms.:T


----------



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I have decided to go with the SVS PB12-NSD DSP. Now, I just have to find a way to conceal it in the room to make the wife happy. :hissyfit:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Just be firm and tell her it is staying addle: No seriously though they do come round sooner or later :whistling:


----------



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

Well I just purchased the SVS PB12-NSD DSP and got a free 8 meter SVS Audio interconnect cable free and upgraded that to the 12 meter cable for only 12.00 more. :spend: The extra length should allow me to have flexability on the subwoofer placement.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

DeanHT said:


> Well I just purchased the SVS PB12-NSD DSP and got a free 8 meter SVS Audio interconnect cable free and upgraded that to the 12 meter cable for only 12.00 more. :spend: The extra length should allow me to have flexability on the subwoofer placement.


Have fun Dean :T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats on the sub, just tell the wife it's a really tall end table.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I've had an Outlaw LFM-1EX for a few months now and am very pleased with it. It's a ported sub built by Hsu in about the same prie range your looking ay and gives you great extension (@15hz).


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

I think you'll really enjoy the PB12-NSD. My in room response with it is flat to 18hz. If you think you can throw a doilie on it to hide it from your wife, you're in for a surprise! Let us know what you think when it arrives.


----------



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

Well the wife saw a picture of the SVS PC12 NSD DSP and thinks that the PC12 NSD would look better with the room decor. :unbelievable: :rant: Anybody have any comments on the PC12 NSD. It may be too late to change my order, but SVS has not shipped out any product yet..


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

DeanHT said:


> Well the wife saw a picture of the SVS PC12 NSD DSP and thinks that the PC12 NSD would look better with the room decor. :unbelievable: :rant: Anybody have any comments on the PC12 NSD. It may be too late to change my order, but SVS has not shipped out any product yet..


I'm sure if you wanted to change your order that would not be a problem, ref to performance the PC12 would more or less be the same and it does take up a smaller footprint which is a plus side to it although I have never really liked the look of the PC range and prefer boxes, its all down to preference rather than performance now.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree with John the difference in performance if any will be minor, on the plus side the PC models are cheaper in terms of shipping to their PB counterparts. Just let the wife know it's 3' tall so your bases are covered.


----------



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the information. Not sure what she wants, but today she stated that it was my decision because it was my room. I am sure that I will find out later why she changed her mind. :sneeky:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

DeanHT said:


> Thanks for the information. Not sure what she wants, but today she stated that it was my decision because it was my room. I am sure that I will find out later why she changed her mind. :sneeky:


That's what i'm talking about, Comromise, what a gal. Wonder what she has up her sleeve, you'll have to keep us posted.:yikes:


----------

